# What muffler should I get..



## Dreamingmisfit03 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello my name is Jason and I just bought my first car. I'm the proud owner of a 1968 true GTO. I love everything about this car just a few things need done but since I never really had a muscle car before (I drive a Ford Explorer outside of my GTO) I don't know much about mufflers. This has dualing mufflers on it with cherry bombs on the end. I love the sound but I don't want to get pulled over and fined for it. What would anyone here suggest for a muffler for me. I'll take off the cherry bombs. BUT I'm looking for noise. I like the noise from the cherry bombs as a mentioned so I'm mainly looking for the loudest/nicest sounding LEGAL muffler.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PM answered


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

I know the old school HP really turns out a nice growl that im trying to mock on my 06 gto. I had a 1970 F-100 ranger XLT short wheel with a 390 bored 30 with a 4 barrel 700 cfm on it and i tried all sorts of pipes. I do think with the old school rides the best combo i found was LT headers no cat straight to a flowmaster on each pipe (DUALS) and then straight out the back. The lugging sound of the big cam at idel was sick, and on that engine it sounded mean to about 6000rpm or so then kinda flattend out unlike the cherry bombs pop and sound like a dirt track race car straight out of hillbilly heaven.


----------

